# Hornhecht filetieren



## smart65 (7. Juni 2012)

petri heil angelfreunde

ich habe ein problem.

habe hornhechte gefangen, wollte die nun filetieren und bekam nur minimal vom fisch heraus.

in etwa esse ich nun die pelle von der bratwurst.#q

hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.#6

wie filetiere ich hornhechte??????????


----------



## mxchxhl (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

moin, 1. würde ich mich vorher mit dem thema befassen(bevor ich ein tier absolut unnötig töte, wenn ichs danach "zerschnippel"und letztlich wegschmeiße)!
 und 2. wozu filetieren? is doch wie beim aal, eine größe mittelgräte oder!? also vllt. kleinschneiden und dann braten oder grillen, räuchern etc...

sorry, ist nicht böse gemeint aber sowas regt mich dann wieder auf! 
wenn man nicht weiß wie man den fisch mit dem gewissen bisschen respekt verarbeiten kann sollte man es sein lassen!

mfg


----------



## smart65 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*



michahl schrieb:


> moin, 1. würde ich mich vorher mit dem thema befassen(bevor ich ein tier absolut unnötig töte, wenn ichs danach "zerschnippel"und letztlich wegschmeiße)!
> und 2. wozu filetieren? is doch wie beim aal, eine größe mittelgräte oder!? also vllt. kleinschneiden und dann braten oder grillen, räuchern etc...
> 
> sorry, ist nicht böse gemeint aber sowas regt mich dann wieder auf!
> ...



danke für deine antwort.

ich habe mich mit dem thema befasst und fand in youtube ein video, doch in der realität ist es ganz anders.
der hornhecht hat viele kleine grüne gräten. ich habe soviel fleisch wie möglich davon verwertet. den rest habe ich natürlich nicht weggeworfen, der wird zu einer fischsuppe verarbeitet, steht inzwischen auch auf dem herd, und der abfall des fisches geht nun nur auf richtung gräten und knochen!

meine frage ist nun für die zukunft gedacht- morgen, wo ich wieder auf hornhecht fischen werde.

petri dank


----------



## mxchxhl (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

ok, wie gesagt, ist nicht böse gemeint! 
aber das filetieren wäre mir da echt zu kompliziert!

mfg


----------



## smart65 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*



michahl schrieb:


> ok, wie gesagt, ist nicht böse gemeint!
> aber das filetieren wäre mir da echt zu kompliziert!
> 
> mfg



ist es mir auch, habe leider keine möglichkeiten zu räuchern


----------



## namycasch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

Petri.

Filetieren ist viel zu umständlich und es bleibt nicht viel übrig. Einfach wie einen Aal behandeln. In Stücke schneiden, ggf. marinieren und dann ab auf den Grill oder Pfanne.

Kleinere Räuchertonnen gibt es schon ab 25 Euro.

Ist klein, handlich und man erzielt ein gutes Ergebnis.

Petri


----------



## mxchxhl (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

genau das hab ich bissl weiter oben auch geschrieben!|kopfkrat

mfg


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (7. August 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht filetieren*

Ich versteh immer gar nicht warum alle so ein tamtam um Hornhechtfiletieren machen. 
Ich selbst filetier Hornhechte so wie man Heringe filetiert. Etwa so:
http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=148&Itemid=174
Dabei erhält man 2 wunderschöne FIilets bei denen noch ein Grätenstrang exakt mittig im Filet verläuft. Beim Essen einfach einmal in der Mitte den Fisch durchtrennen und die Grünen Gräten rauskratzen (die sieht man ja nun doch sehr deutlich ). 
Voraussetzung ist natürlich ein scharfes Messer, aber das ist nun wirklich kein Novum beim filetieren. 
Bei jedem Hornhecht der nun nicht gerade der Kinderstube entsprungen ist und mit nem größeren Schaschlikspieß zu verwechseln ist stellt es auch absolut kein problem dar die Gräten entlang der Bauchlappen wegzuschneiden, zumal man sie nachdem man sie einmal unterschnitten hat auch wunderbar abziehen kann. 
Da man in der Regel sowieso mehrere Hornhechte fängt hat man spätestens nach dem 3 Fisch den dreh raus, so dass es auch wirklich nicht mehr zeitaufwändig. Der Grundsatz, wer nichts fängt muss weniger putzen gilt hierfür natürlich ebenso wie für alle andere Fischarten ;-)

Das ganze kann man dann auf x verschiedene Arten zubereiten, vom Sauer einlegen, über nen eingelegten Rotweinhornhecht bis zur gebratenen Form...schmeckt alles super und selbst Kinder sind in der lage die Filets in Sekundenbruchteilen zu zerlegen und hinunter zu schlingen |supergri


Ein ganz toller nebeneffekt dabei ist, dass man beim Angeln während der Hornhechtsaison nicht ständig über die abgeschnittenen Köpfe der Fische stolpert, weil jeder 2. die Fische direkt am Wasser schlachtet. Man nimmt ja immer an, die Leute wollen die Möwen füttern...aber naja anderes Thema #c


----------

